# Why?



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:stu


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

I ask myself the same thing.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Because.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why Sam why? Smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You tell me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh why?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Why not.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

For comfort when I am "training".


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't see Kevin's post, but I bet it's a Ryan Gosling gif. :lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

And _why _do certain image links not work now? Oh, SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Y


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Because of the Illuminati.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Clearly lacking a Y chromosome or you'd know why. But cupcakes are never the wrong answer


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

...MCA?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just reminded me of this:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Why is not the question. Why is the answer. A fortune cookie told me so.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

These replies are very enlightening.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Beeeeeer!


...I'm dissapointed that that isn't an option lol.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I have gif somewhere on my laptop I can use for a reply. Hold on a sec, brb


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Why does your heart go on beating ?why does the sea rush to shore ? Don't they know its the end of the world ....cause you don't love cupcakes any more : (


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone figure this out yet?


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I wish I knew.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

42


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Why is my otherwise rational mind attracted to breasticles?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

How?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I still don't know the answer.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I still don't know the answer.


E. All of the above.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

annie lennox.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Because life wanted to experience itself and is expressing itself through us.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Reason!*

any questions

Not my religion!
Each person announce all. Broadcast own wishes, desires, intentions. all to listen

no place for questions. this warfare. Interviews. Speak own mind only.

pleased to find this matter: not searching. hot topic

never let go. never finish a job without reason
hence handshake ending never lose grasp... "i not exiting this building until i know more from you"

one email with close friend about recruiting.. passing all incoming from 'em to 
friend for advice... potential reason for question! smithereens eg.
when i ask why: "Because you hate being called"

as recruiter: Y/N we keep yourrrr..??? so spread yourrrrrrrr CV to everyone or keep it silent, just ours.. ramifications: cos my CV SO old and dated is my fate. either Y/N burning my reputation, made worse like virus or cancer
a chess game. any binary output: transformed by any along infinite paths to doom or multiplexed otherwise scrambled

equivalent: my hate for the word YOU. questions.. a place for any expression in life. surrounded by toooo many people. impossible to get anything right. nobody is like oneself, as we want them to be...

that wooden pin/nail board input marble, anything takes a random route

further inquisition: WEEE NEEEED MOOORE INNNFOOOORRRRMATION from you About UUU every organisation compels

contributing this thought... well need further editing.. whether any reply or not

no vote from me
yet


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Usually because that's what's helped our ancestors survive, reproduce and have thriving offspring.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh man. I see my buffy gif is what killed this thread last year. I'm sorry Sam :lol Thank you @Barakiel for your life saving thread recussistation


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Why, Why Again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like your witchy cupcake avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

That cupcake could put a spell on this whole SAS


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Why did I fall asleep so late? Now I'm tired.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is there only one register open during the busiest time of the day?


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Why cupcakes? Why not brownies?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Why Pogey? Why do you have stop playing moosik. Sniff, sniff. Pogey, pls.


----------

